# tried to make an *** of myself



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

I went to go see star wars with some friends, we had a few hours till it started so i came up with the idea to find a date in 2 hours. :lol We were walking out to the car after getting our tickets to go find something to do and i saw a couple hot chicks. So i yelled something to my friend about asking them to watch the movie with us, trying to get their attention. They didnt notice me, i figured maybe they thought i was talking about somebody else. So i got really descriptive, i yelled "What chris, i should go talk to the black haired chick with the blue shirt next to the red jeep directly south of us." It turned out they had dates to begin with because they walked in with some guys.

We went to target to get some snacks to smuggle into the theater and i kept making comments about any hot chick i saw. None of them reacted though, one was standing right next to me while i was talking to my friend about her and she didnt do anything. She didnt even give me a creeped out or pissed off look or anything. My voice must be at a wavelength or frequency that people naturally tune out or something.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Uhhhh, I don't mean to be a ***** but we don't tend to like being targeted like that. I can't speak for every girl of course, and I am genuinely glad you felt confident enough to be assertive, but there's a fine line between assertive and obnoxious. You don't want to be "that guy".

I am so, so sorry (I mean that) to have to say it, I truly don't want to discourage you from getting out there but yeah... A subtler approach is generally appreciated more.


----------



## Mike^D (Feb 26, 2004)

Ya you dont want to do that... You can be confident without being innappropriate.


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

It's not that they didn't hear you, they deliberately ignored you because they didn't like how you treated them. I'm not trying to lecture you on winning girls' affection, but you might want to try to be more polite with them.


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

I never said anything rude to them. I was just trying to get their attention. I did succeed at having a great time with no inhibitions and making my friends laugh their asses off. I'll be much more of a gentleman when im seriously trying to meet women.


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

intentionally acting like an *** in public (occasionally) has helped my SA a lot, it requires you to not give a **** what people think of you.

It won't get you any dates, and it's not really a good idea to single out people when doing it though.


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

in_my_prison said:


> I never said anything rude to them. I was just trying to get their attention. I did succeed at having a great time with no inhibitions and making my friends laugh their asses off. I'll be much more of a gentleman when im seriously trying to meet women.


Well, if your motivation was solely making your friends laugh and yourself feel good, there's nothing wrong about it. But don't do it if you want to actually meet girls. They'll think you're just some random jerk and ignore you.


----------



## 30103 (Jan 17, 2004)

hey, that's a funny idea. don't let the naysayers dissuade you. ...unless you want to get a date.



in_my_prison said:


> ...i kept making comments about any hot chick i saw.


why go for just the hot chicks? did you talk to any of them after making your comments about/at them?


----------



## 30103 (Jan 17, 2004)

ooh... i just reread your post. maybe "chick" isn't the right word to use to describe the girls while you're in their presence.


----------



## sum1sumwhere (Feb 12, 2005)

great job on being loud and not embarrassed of what people think of you. I think what you described was a great way to get over some social anxieties. But if sometime you really want to get a date, use the same bold energy and tone it down, speak clearly and respectfully to theyoung ladies and you may be suprised at the positive reaction


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In_my_prison,

I don't know what to say! Do you really have social anxiety disorder? I can see you wanting to be forward, but you went in a diagonal. I can understand you wanting to impress your friends, but unfortunately, it's all I did. I would just chalk it up as something you learned and move on, though. No big deal.


----------



## Phantastic (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, I wouldnt recommend doing that again.. but grats on overcoming your shyness.


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

:lol 

Sounds like you had alot of fun.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

To quote Darth Vader...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

BTW, I spoiled the funniest part of the whole movie, sorry.

Wait... it WAS meant for comedy right? <_<


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> Posted: Tue May 24, 2005 8:00 am Post subject: tried to make an *** of myself


I don't have to try to make an a*s*s of myself; it just comes naturally! :haha

At least, my friend, you _admitted_ that you made an a_s_s of yourself.

I repsect you for that!

Star :lol


----------

